# 3-2-1 method



## papageomel (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Im fairly new to somking meats and I was just wondering if the 3-2-1 method only applies to Spare ribs or does it apply to BB Ribs. I will be doing my first smoking next week and I just want to make sure I do it correctly. I'm Using a UDS that I made. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## tropez (Jul 21, 2013)

It works for both.


----------



## papageomel (Jul 21, 2013)

tropez said:


> It works for both.


Thank you Tropez


----------



## markyque (Jul 21, 2013)

For baby backs I do 2-2-1.


----------



## timsnewatsmokin (Jul 21, 2013)

It does depend on the temp of your smoker also, but what ive read on here is spare ribs you use the 3-2-1 or there abouts and 2-2-1 for BB but I keep a eye on them  It also matters how much you ribs weigh but those are just guide lines.. hope this helps


----------



## papageomel (Jul 21, 2013)

timsnewatsmokin said:


> It does depend on the temp of your smoker also, but what ive read on here is spare ribs you use the 3-2-1 or there abouts and 2-2-1 for BB but I keep a eye on them  It also matters how much you ribs weigh but those are just guide lines.. hope this helps


Thank you! What is the guideline time per pound of meat?


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jul 21, 2013)

papageomel said:


> Thank you! What is the guideline time per pound of meat?


No real guideline for poundage on ribs.  3-2-1 for spares, 2-2-1 for BBs are good ways to get tender succulent ribs.  The best ways to test ribs for doneness is to give them the bend test or toothpick test.

The bend test - pick them up with tongs and if they bend about 90 degrees and start to break they are ready.

The toothpick test - a toothpick should slide in and out with little resistance.

Good luck and don't forget the q-view cause...








Bill


----------



## papageomel (Jul 22, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> No real guideline for poundage on ribs.  3-2-1 for spares, 2-2-1 for BBs are good ways to get tender succulent ribs.  The best ways to test ribs for doneness is to give them the bend test or toothpick test.
> 
> The bend test - pick them up with tongs and if they bend about 90 degrees and start to break they are ready.
> 
> ...


Thank you PGSmoker64, I will definitely take a photo of my product. But I have to learn how to upload photos here.


----------



## badbode (Jul 22, 2013)

Not to hijack but I'm going to try to smoke some ribs today for the first time.  I'm understanding the 3-2-1 and 2-2-1 methods.  What I haven't seen is the temp.  

I've seen both, 225* and 275* thrown around a lot.  I would think hotter would take less time so does that skew the methods listed above?

Appreciate any and all help.

Bodie


----------



## seenred (Jul 22, 2013)

Badbode said:


> Not to hijack but I'm going to try to smoke some ribs today for the first time. I'm understanding the 3-2-1 and 2-2-1 methods. What I haven't seen is the temp.
> 
> I've seen both, 225* and 275* thrown around a lot. I would think hotter would take less time so does that skew the methods listed above?
> 
> ...


The 3-2-1 and 2-2-1 methods are estimates that are roughly based on a cooking temp of about 225*.  The hotter you cook, the more that time could be reduced.

Red


----------



## smokingribs (Jul 22, 2013)

For Spares I do 3-3-0 I do leave the spares in foil for one more hr. and dont put them back on the rack. It works for me.


----------



## papageomel (Jul 22, 2013)

Badbode said:


> Not to hijack but I'm going to try to smoke some ribs today for the first time. I'm understanding the 3-2-1 and 2-2-1 methods. What I haven't seen is the temp.
> 
> I've seen both, 225* and 275* thrown around a lot. I would think hotter would take less time so does that skew the methods listed above?
> 
> ...


No your not hijacking, Its good you asked that, at-least I also know the temp when I do my ribs.


----------



## hambone1950 (Jul 25, 2013)

Badbode said:


> Not to hijack but I'm going to try to smoke some ribs today for the first time.  I'm understanding the 3-2-1 and 2-2-1 methods.  What I haven't seen is the temp.
> 
> I've seen both, 225* and 275* thrown around a lot.  I would think hotter would take less time so does that skew the methods listed above?
> 
> ...



Going hot and fast on ribs changes the whole equation. Forget 3-2-1 if you're going to cook at a high temp. I remember seeing a TV show that featured a real well known rib restaurant that cooked their ribs at something like 350 degrees , but the ribs were done in an hour. 
The bend test should still apply as well as l the toothpick test. Low and slow , or hot and fast , the object is tender juicy meat.  You just gotta try it and see what happens.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 25, 2013)

This may help with the Q-view : http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/how-to-upload-a-photo-q-view-to-your-post

Time 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Takes practice and the "foil" thingy as you are learning to cook Ribs. I am a bit different in my approach to doing them. I "Do Not Foil" .

I place them in a 225*F Smoker and let them go for (5 hrs.on Spares and 4hrs. on BBs) and check for the bend/crack test . Just how I learned. If you cook @225*F your best shot is 3hrs. in the smoke , 2hrs. in foil and adjust the last hr. for your likeness(fall off - or a tug) _for Spares_.

BBs will be 2hrs. in the Smoke ,2hrs. wrapped and 1 hr. unwrapped (where you adjust for your tenderness).

Here's the crack test on some of my Spares:













bbq shots 001.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Nov 1, 2012






Have fun and . . .


----------



## papageomel (Jul 27, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> This may help with the Q-view : http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/how-to-upload-a-photo-q-view-to-your-post
> 
> Time
> 
> ...


Thanks oldschoolbbq!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 27, 2013)

I usually use the 3-2-1 for St Louis Cut Spare Ribs and 2-2-1 for BB Ribs at 225*F and have played around with the time in foil as well with 4-2-0 and 3-2-0 respectively with Fall Off the Bone results. Just to add to the fun, and my constant need to experiment, lately I have been smoking my SLC Ribs at 275*F for a straight up 4 hours  and BB Ribs for 3 hours both without foiling. The result is Bite Through Tender but the meat doesn't fall off the bone. It saves some time and gives a change of texture. I/we highly recommend starting with the 3-2-1 and 2-2-1 to get a feel for your smoker as the result is very consistent, Great Ribs. You can play with times and other temps until you dial in the exact result you and yours desire. I would also suggest my Foiling Juice as it gives great flavor with out being cloyingly sweet. There are many Rub and Sauce Recipes around here and the following are popular starting points that are easily adjusted to you liking. Review them and feel free to PM me for help adjusting them to your taste and making them your own Secret Weapon to dazzle your friends and family...JJ

BTW...Please add your Location to your Profile. It will help us help you more easily...

Try this... It is Mild and compliments different style sauces well...If you want spicier increase Blk Pepper to 1T and add 1T Wht Pepper and 1T Mustard powder. The Foiling Juice, makes a Rib Glaze that can be mopped on the ribs during the last hour.

*Mild Bubba Q Rub*

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1tsp Thyme

1tsp Oregano

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there.

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional:

2T Vinegar, 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more KC Style.

Simmer 5-10 minutes until syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, Butter optional or do as I do...Use the Smoked Pork Fat from the drip pan...

Add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten and Serve...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crockpot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while  the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crockpot to 165*F and Serve.

Note: the addition of the reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider should make the PP moist but not Swimming.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. 

*If you like KC Masterpiece or Sweet Baby Rays BBQ Sauce, give this a try. It is IMO better and no Preservatives, HFCS or excessive Salt...*

*KC Bubba Q Juice*

2C Ketchup

1/2C Brown Mustard (Gulden's)

1/4C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/2C Molasses

2C Dark Brn Sugar

1T Tomato Paste

1T Mild Rub

1-2tsp Liquid Smoke

1tsp Worcestershire Sauce

Combine all and warm over low heat just until it starts to bubble. Simmer about 5 minutes, stirring very frequently, to combine flavors and to thicken slightly.

Use or pour into a sterile jar and refrigerate for up to 4 weeks.

Makes 3 1/2 Cups.

*If you prefer Tangy Vinegar based Sauces with some Heat...These are some of my best...*

For a Mustard Based Carolina BBQ Sauce this is one of mine...Enjoy...JJ

*Yellow Bubba Q Juice*

2C Yellow Mustard

1C Cider Vinegar

1/2-1C Brown Sugar

1-2T Sriracha

1tsp Blk Pepper

1tsp Gran. Garlic

1tsp Gran. Onion

1/2tsp Salt

1T Worcstershire

Cayenne Pepper to taste

Combine all and simmer to combine flavors. Reduce to desired thickness.

Makes 3 Cups.

For a Vinegar/Ketchup Based Carolina Sauce this is my Favorite!

*Red Bubba Q Juice*

2C Cider Vinegar

1C Ketchup

1/4C Texas Pete or other Hot Sauce

1/2C Brown Sugar

1tsp Gran. Garlic

1tsp Gran, Onion

1tsp Blk Pepper

1tsp Salt

1T Worcestershire Sauce

Cayenne to Taste

Combine all and simmer 5 minutes to combine flavors.

Makes 3 Cups


----------



## papageomel (Aug 4, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I usually use the 3-2-1 for St Louis Cut Spare Ribs and 2-2-1 for BB Ribs at 225*F and have played around with the time in foil as well with 4-2-0 and 3-2-0 respectively with Fall Off the Bone results. Just to add to the fun, and my constant need to experiment, lately I have been smoking my SLC Ribs at 275*F for a straight up 4 hours  and BB Ribs for 3 hours both without foiling. The result is Bite Through Tender but the meat doesn't fall off the bone. It saves some time and gives a change of texture. I/we highly recommend starting with the 3-2-1 and 2-2-1 to get a feel for your smoker as the result is very consistent, Great Ribs. You can play with times and other temps until you dial in the exact result you and yours desire. I would also suggest my Foiling Juice as it gives great flavor with out being cloyingly sweet. There are many Rub and Sauce Recipes around here and the following are popular starting points that are easily adjusted to you liking. Review them and feel free to PM me for help adjusting them to your taste and making them your own Secret Weapon to dazzle your friends and family...JJ
> 
> BTW...Please add your Location to your Profile. It will help us help you more easily...
> 
> ...


Thanl you for this chef JimmyJ


----------



## papageomel (Aug 17, 2013)

Just got the chance to do my 1st smoking today. I hope it turns out good. Problem is that my heat is erratic. 225-250*F. Ill post other photos after the Q's done.













IMG_0137.JPG



__ papageomel
__ Aug 17, 2013


















IMG_0139.jpg



__ papageomel
__ Aug 17, 2013


----------



## bogeybilly (Aug 19, 2013)

What's 3-2-1 or 2-1-1 or ???

bogeybilly


----------



## bogeybilly (Aug 19, 2013)

What do the numbers represent in 3-2-1 or 2-2-0 or ???


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Aug 19, 2013)

For every "3" dollars you spend on "que", you are supposed to put "2" into your retirement, and send me the last "1".


----------



## papageomel (Aug 19, 2013)

3 hours smoking, 2 hours in foil and 1 hour finishing without foil.


----------



## stevini18 (Aug 20, 2013)

Personally, I love the 3-2-1 and 2-2-1 methods, but I do it just a little differently.  Instead of wrapping them with foil, I usually put them in a deep foil roaster pan, and cover that tightly with foil.  That way, they still "steam" a bit in their own juice, but any drippings and juice that's created stays in the pan.  Once they're done in the foil pan, I save that "juice" and use it to baste as I finish them on the grill, or even after, just to give them a shine and a little more juiciness.  I would imagine by wrapping in foil, you lose some of that juice as it seeps out of foil cracks....


----------



## beekeeper joy (Aug 20, 2013)

OldSchoolBBQ do you by any chance have a larger explanation of what you're doing there for the crack test?  :)


----------



## rtbbq2 (Aug 20, 2013)

smokingribs said:


> For Spares I do 3-3-0 I do leave the spares in foil for one more hr. and dont put them back on the rack. It works for me.


I frequently do the same....3-3-eat....


----------



## dannos (Aug 20, 2013)

3-2-1 represents 3 hours of smoking time, 2 hours of cooking in foil time, and 1 hour of "finishing" time with the ribs back on the smoker, but sauced (if using).  There are many variations on this cooking method - most use a temperature of 225 degrees.

* Sorry Gents, I didn't notice Page 2 where you had already provided the answer!


----------



## bugz13 (Aug 20, 2013)

bogeybilly said:


> What do the numbers represent in 3-2-1 or 2-2-0 or ???


Let your smoker stabilize at 225 degrees F. Add your ribs to the smoker and let her go for 3 hours. Wrap the ribs tightly in aluminium foil, put 'em back in the smoker, and let 'em go for 2 hour. Remove the foil, put them back in your smoker bone-side-down, and finish the ribs for 1 additional hour. Take 'em out, let 'em rest, and enjoy.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Aug 20, 2013)

bogeybilly said:


> What's 3-2-1 or 2-1-1 or ???
> 
> bogeybilly


3-2-1 is for spare ribs cooked at 225* - 3 hours on the smoker, 2 hours in foil w/ whatever (foiling juice, brown sugar, apple juice, etc.), and 1 hour back on the smoker after foiling to firm up the ribs and the bark.

2-2-1 is for baby back ribs...same as above only starting with 2 hours instead of 3.  I use a modified method of 2-1.5-1.5 because that is what works for me!!!  And that, my friend is the key!  Find what works for you and go with it!!

Bill


----------



## bgosnell151 (Aug 20, 2013)

bugz13 said:


> Let your smoker stabilize at 225 degrees F. Add your ribs to the smoker and let her go for 3 hours. Wrap the ribs tightly in aluminium foil, put 'em back in the smoker, and let 'em go for 2 hour. Remove the foil, put them back in your smoker bone-side-down, and finish the ribs for 1 additional hour. Take 'em out, let 'em rest, and enjoy.



What happens if after the 2 hours of being wrapped, you just open the foil and let them smoke that last hour sitting on top of the foil?   Anyone try that?


----------



## smoke-monster (Aug 20, 2013)

3-2-1 and 2-2-1 refer to (in order) the amount of time (hours) in the smoker with wood chips/ chunks for a good smokey flavor, the amount of time the ribs are wrapped in foil, and the amount of time unwrapped and put back on the grates to firm up the outside of the ribs. If you like your ribs sauced, the last hour is when you would apply it.


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 21, 2013)

BeeKeeper Joy said:


> OldSchoolBBQ do you by any chance have a larger explanation of what you're doing there for the crack test?  :)


More properly called the Bend Test-













bendtest.jpg



__ cliffcarter
__ Jun 30, 2012






when they bend like this(sometimes they will "crack" or split open on top)  they are done.


----------



## rgraham (Aug 21, 2013)

I like to do mine more like 3.5-.45-1. Two hours is too much steaming. Forty five minutes to an hour tops in the foil. I used to never foil, but I've come to appreciate the benefits of even that small amount of time.


----------



## overground (Aug 21, 2013)

bgosnell151 said:


> What happens if after the 2 hours of being wrapped, you just open the foil and let them smoke that last hour sitting on top of the foil? Anyone try that?


Well the idea of the last hour out of the foil is to firm and set the bark.

I suppose if you just open the foil you may get some of that, but it's still being braised in the foil juices.

If I were gonna attempt this, I would most likely flip the ribs bone side down in the foil.


----------



## flash (Aug 21, 2013)

bgosnell151 said:


> What happens if after the 2 hours of being wrapped, you just open the foil and let them smoke that last hour sitting on top of the foil? Anyone try that?


 I use to do that. It is still the process of letting them firm up. Now I may leave them like that for 1/2 hour, then move them over to a hot grill. Pour some sauce on them and bark them up.













Ribsfallapart0077.jpg



__ flash
__ Mar 27, 2013


----------



## flash (Aug 21, 2013)

cliffcarter said:


> More properly called the Bend Test-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course this is only useful if you do not have to cut the rack in two, which people with verticals may have to do.


----------



## guinjames (Aug 21, 2013)

Stevini18 said:


> Personally, I love the 3-2-1 and 2-2-1 methods, but I do it just a little differently. Instead of wrapping them with foil, I usually put them in a deep foil roaster pan, and cover that tightly with foil. That way, they still "steam" a bit in their own juice, but any drippings and juice that's created stays in the pan. Once they're done in the foil pan, I save that "juice" and use it to baste as I finish them on the grill, or even after, just to give them a shine and a little more juiciness. I would imagine by wrapping in foil, you lose some of that juice as it seeps out of foil cracks....


I use the same method and if I might suggest - add a little apple juice  (I often use thawed apple juice concentrate) and some jalapeno to the pan (I am from Texas after all) to add to the sauce.


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 22, 2013)

Flash said:


> Of course this is only useful if you do not have to cut the rack in two, which people with verticals may have to do.


I have never quite understood that when the simple solution is to roll them, pin with a skewer and put them in the cooker them on edge.


----------



## overground (Aug 22, 2013)

cliffcarter said:


> I have never quite understood that when the simple solution is to roll them, pin with a skewer and put them in the cooker them on edge.


Yep. That's what I do when I'm not gonna foil. If foiling, then cutting them up sometimes becomes necessary.


----------



## dabeve (Aug 22, 2013)

For BB I cut that down to 2-1-1 by putting the racks inside an oven safe turkey bag, wrapping that up and then wrapping in foil. For me it greatly increases the effectiveness of steaming.


----------



## flash (Aug 23, 2013)

cliffcarter said:


> I have never quite understood that when the simple solution is to roll them, pin with a skewer and put them in the cooker them on edge.


 Still comes down to a matter of space between grates. Harder to spritz or add rub when they are rolled.


----------



## chef willie (Aug 23, 2013)

OK....everybody that's now totally confused raise your hands!!......LMAO. Seriously, I read through all posts and realized how many different ways we all do our ribs. So, for you newer members looking for an exact recipe or formula.....there ain't none. If there was everybody could do this. Many here have spent years working on that perfect rack everytime. Each rack will be a little different, take more time or less, have a little more bite or less than the previous rack you did last week etc. You keep making them and soon will know where your sweet spot is as far as times go and if foiling, spritzing etc is right for you. I normally don't anymore, much like not using the water pan or soaking wood chunks, unless I'm imitating Johnny Triggs famous Parkay style ribs then I'll foil. And, I have seen some on Pitmasters using the food film wrap first then the foil wrap. I have yet to road test that method but might give it a shot. Now, the weekends coming.....go get some ribs and fire up your pits!! Just my 2 cent rant.......LOL.....Have fun....Willie


----------



## bogeybilly (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for info on the 3-2-1 method along with some variations
I'm spending lots of time on the Internet to learn everything I can about using my Big Green Egg. I now know my question was something almost everyone already knew except for me. I really appreciate all of you for helping in this matter. 
Cheers, Bogeybilly


----------



## zalbar (Aug 23, 2013)

bogeybilly said:


> What do the numbers represent in 3-2-1 or 2-2-0 or ???


smoked - wrapped - unwrapped

so in  your example above:

3 hours on the grill smoking then 2 hours wrapped in aluminum foil then 1 hour unwrapped (can sauce or not up to you).

Remember these are guides. Cooking is about time and temperature control Stuff is done when it's done. I've done at higher 280-300 temps and I've done 225. My preference is 225 as it allows me to pull it with a bit of bite in it. Higher it was harder to do that and I always end up with racks that are falling off the bone. Still good, just not my preference.


----------



## mikensuenfl1 (Aug 23, 2013)

GREAT INFO AS USUALL. VERY HELPFUL FOLKS.. HAVE A GREAT SMOKING WEEKEND'''


----------



## saigonjj (Aug 25, 2013)

I have to show my ignorance here as another noob, but I was wondering if I should fill the water pan in the smoker for the "3' or any other part of the process?


----------



## flash (Aug 25, 2013)

saigonJJ said:


> I have to show my ignorance here as another noob, but I was wondering if I should fill the water pan in the smoker for the "3' or any other part of the process?


 If you use water to begin with, yes. Use it for all the smoke.


----------



## pryan1877 (Aug 25, 2013)

I use water on every smoke, that's just me, it helps to regulate the temperature but this winter when it is only 15° outside, I may fore go the water. [emoji]9786[/emoji]


----------



## lamrith (Aug 26, 2013)

Zalbar said:


> smoked - wrapped - unwrapped
> 
> so in  your example above:
> 
> ...


Zalbar hit the nail on the head, and it really comes down to you and your guests preference in meat doneness.  I am new to using a smoker, I have had mine about a month and done two runs on it.  Up to this point I have been cooking ribs on a grill.

Previously, since I did not have rib racks and do 10-12# a shot I could not set-up for indirect heat.  I built water baths, raised the grate level etc and was able to get the cooker down to his high range, 275-300.  I didn't use smoke as I could not gain acess to the burner area with the set-up to put in chips or replace.  I used a rub that I found on the web and tweaked.

Thankfully my crowd loves their ribs fall off the bone done.  I adopted a 2-2 and sometimes 2-1.5-.5 if people wanted sauce barked on.

[email protected] 270-300 open grate
1.5-2hrs using cheap foil lasagna pans and 2-3cup of apple juice foiled.  _In cold winter times or when doing a big BBQ this can be done in a kitchen oven so you can smoke/grill other things like chicken as well!_
.5 on grates to rebark or add sauce.  _Have to be very carefull this last step as with high heat is it easy to cook to long and dry it out._
Done this way it falls off the bone, a bend test is not possible.  Even with a sharp knife it is more tearing thru than cutting.  The meat is so tender and succulent it is almost like shredded pork using ribs.  Honestly, most of my guests do not even use sauce as it is that juicy and flavorfull, all of the fats and ingredients melt together.

Once I get my smoker to get down to the 225* point I plan to do some side by side testing and comparison of cook time/style of doneness.

Man now I am hungry!


----------



## boatlesspirate (Aug 26, 2013)

Fall off the bone?? Blasphemy!! LOL!!  I agree. Fall off the bone may not win me a big ol’ KCBS trophy. But in the court of public opinion, FOTB ribs sure make for happy friends and family.


----------



## chisox46835 (Aug 26, 2013)

I found the best way to do bb ribs is to smoke for 1 hour to get ur smoke flavor then pull them and wrap the rest of the way. The last 30 min or so slice foil on top and add sauce. This hold all the moisture and doesn't dry out. Then rest ribs  for 30-45 min after done. They turn out perfect every time. And u don't have to worry about em.


----------



## flash (Aug 26, 2013)

PRyan1877 said:


> I use water on every smoke, that's just me, it helps to regulate the temperature but this winter when it is only 15° outside, I may fore go the water. [emoji]9786[/emoji]


Great time to switch to sand.


----------



## bugz13 (Aug 26, 2013)

boatlesspirate said:


> Fall off the bone?? Blasphemy!! LOL!! I agree. Fall off the bone may not win me a big ol’ KCBS trophy. But in the court of public opinion, FOTB ribs sure make for happy friends and family.


Well Boatless, I don't know what "court of public opinion" you've been listening to... but Fall Off The Bone ribs are not what any of my friends want to eat. If FOTB ribs are what you want just do the (bad) restaurant trick... boil your ribs first before smoking them. LOL. Anyone can make FOTBs. It takes experience and a bit of work to get your ribs to come out a bit on the 'al dente' side, where it takes a nice little tug to get the meat off the bone. I'll take 'em that way any day. Keep those FOTBs away from me! Cheers, TA


----------



## boatlesspirate (Aug 26, 2013)

Bugz, I was gonna retort, but then I saw you're from Cali. ;-P I think it's the free ribs our friends like best!


----------



## bugz13 (Aug 26, 2013)

Boatless... LOL. Cheers,TA


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Aug 26, 2013)

bogeybilly said:


> What do the numbers represent in 3-2-1 or 2-2-0 or ???


Hours of time (exposed to smoke, foiled, exposed to smoke).  3-2-1 is 3 hours on smoke, 2 hours foiled and 1 hour back on smoke.


----------



## gary s (Aug 27, 2013)

Lots of information !!!!  Wow --------------  The first time I heard of the 3-2-1 method (quite a few years ago) I figured it was a guideline, depending your cooking temp and the type of ribs you are cooking. I have found full spare's at 225 work pretty good using this method. You have to adjust your time down for St. Louis and Baby Backs.. I have been BBQing for over 35 years, when I first started out no Internet, no smoking meat forum, only what I picked up from friends and people I knew who had BBQ joints. I sure had some disappointments on ribs, brisket etc. But over time you learn. My advice is learn your pit and how to control your temp. Try a few different heat ranges and see what works for you. My magic temp. seams to be about 225. I like low and slow. Try some pork shoulders and chicken to get the feel. I have said before in other posts that when I cook ribs some of my family likes sweet and wet while some like dry and spicy, my wife likes them falling off the bone while I like them where you get a clean bite. Everybody likes something different, kinda like sauce or no sauce. You need to cook what you , your family and friends like. If you are just starting out you will probably have some disappointments, but don't let that get you down, learn from that and do better next time. The people who are just starting out and have asked me I tell them First learn your pit or cooker, try easy stuff so as to get the feel, pay attention to you smoker, fire etc. I suggest starting low 225, allow plenty of time, DON'T TRY TO RUSH, after you get comfortable start experimenting with time and heat ranges. Again the 3-2-1 method is a good guide line.


----------



## bruno994 (Aug 27, 2013)

3-2-1 is a general guideline that will get any novice Q cook in the ballpark to cooking some great ribs.  The general public as a whole prefer fall off the bone ribs thanks to Chili's, Applebees' and the like making them popular.  I prefer them this way as well.  To me, when it comes to Q, if you have to tug to get a bite or chew for any length of time, it ain't cooked right.  But this is what makes Q so great, we all have a certain idea of what we like, from texture to taste to appearance.  If your a comp cook, then you have to cook to what your judges like and are expecting.  KCBS, you better get 'em tender, but not so tender that all the meat comes off when bitten, but leave a perfect bite mark.  Down here in Texas and IBCA comps, they better be fall off the bone tender, because the general public is doing the judging, and this is what they like.  I use a 3-2-.5 method, 3 hours of 250 degree hickory / oak smoke, 2 hours of foiling in the usual butter, brown sugar, apple juice mixture, then back on the smoker opened up with a brushing of my glaze sauce with a spritzing of apple juice for shine right before turn ins.  Here are my first place ribs from a few months back using this method...













Texas BBQ Festival 2013 029.jpg



__ bruno994
__ Aug 27, 2013






These were 5th a month later...













2013 Masonic Lodge Cook Off 037.jpg



__ bruno994
__ Aug 27, 2013


----------



## gary s (Aug 27, 2013)

I to like tender, I just don't want to take a bite and all the meat comes off the bone. If you like them like that (personal preference) Cook them, or keep the wrapped  a little longer. Like I said before my wife likes them falling off the bone. I did fail to mention in the previous post, when I cook ribs I do some wet and sweet, some dry and spicy and some falling off the bone. That way everybody in our family gets what they want. After you have gotten comfortable cooking ribs it's not hard to do several types and have everything come off all at the same time. Have fun and enjoy your cook.


----------



## flash (Aug 27, 2013)

bugz13 said:


> Well Boatless, I don't know what "court of public opinion" you've been listening to... but Fall Off The Bone ribs are not what any of my friends want to eat. If FOTB ribs are what you want just do the (bad) restaurant trick... boil your ribs first before smoking them. LOL. Anyone can make FOTBs. It takes experience and a bit of work to get your ribs to come out a bit on the 'al dente' side, where it takes a nice little tug to get the meat off the bone. I'll take 'em that way any day. Keep those FOTBs away from me! Cheers, TA


Well I polled my group. Fall off the bone for them, hands down. As to me, I've never had a bad rib, maybe some better, but never a bad rib.


----------



## gary s (Aug 27, 2013)

[h2]Well  (papageomel)  you got lots of input  Maybe most or at least some of this information will help. Remember the more you cook the better you will get.[/h2]


----------



## bogeybilly (Aug 27, 2013)

How great that so many of you "pros" are taking time to educate the newbees like myself.  It is greatly appreciated and I'm taking notes.  As many of you said, I'll just begin the fun process of trying different temps, foil/no foil, and more.  Again, it's great to hear from all of you!

Cheers, Bogeybilly


----------



## tommy p (Aug 28, 2013)

Is there a 3-2-1 method or something similar for beef brisket?


----------



## rschlank (Aug 28, 2013)

For most any meat the general rule is 'it's done when it's done!"  Interestingly the 3-2-1 method is another general rule, but you use the bend method to really make sure it's done since you can't get a temp probe in there and find out the internal temp of the meat.

For Brisket it is definitely done when it's done, meaning it reaches it's finishing temp (I prefer 203f or so.)  I cook it on the rack at around 225f until internal temp is around 150f - 155f (when it hits the 'stall') and then put it in a foil pan and cover with foil until it gets to 203f.  Powers through the stall and results in some fine, tender product.


----------



## gary s (Aug 28, 2013)

I usually figure about an hour to an hour and a half per pound, depending on the size of your brisket. I cook at 225.

I mentioned in another thread that I usually wrap mine in butcher paper after about 6 hours. I have really been pleased with the results since I have been doing it this way.


----------



## overground (Aug 29, 2013)

Tommy P said:


> Is there a 3-2-1 method or something similar for beef brisket?


I will sometimes foil brisket at around 165*, cook in foil till probe tender and then air the foil at that point so to stop it cooking.

Then re-wrap with the same foil and let it rest for an hour or so. After that, I'll hot grill it to firm the bark back up.


----------



## smoke break (Aug 31, 2013)

I think this has been post for me ro follow! I feel like I'm on sensory overload...can't wait for the morning to give my second shot at some ribs.

Thanks for all the tips!!


----------



## trueoutlaw (Sep 1, 2013)

time in smoke, time in wrap, time on grill

3 hour smoke, 2 hour wrap, 1 hour grill


----------



## gary s (Sep 2, 2013)

You got it, try 225 for your temp and see how they turn out


----------



## kennethnf (Sep 3, 2013)

When doing BB ribs use 2-2-1 method


----------



## rtbbq2 (Sep 3, 2013)

saigonJJ said:


> I have to show my ignorance here as another noob, but I was wondering if I should fill the water pan in the smoker for the "3' or any other part of the process?


I never fill the water pan. Some do, some fill it with sand to buffer the heat. If you do fill the pan, it will give you more consistent heat and make it harder for the smoker to overheat things inside you cooker if the heat gets away from you. But it's simple not necessary IMO...Smoke on!.........RTBBQ......


----------



## gary s (Sep 3, 2013)

Matter of preference,  I always fill my water pan. I keeps a little moisture inside the cook chamber. I have in the past done it both ways, not sure if there is a in your face noticeable difference, but I fell better if I fill mine. Again your preference.


----------



## gary s (Sep 3, 2013)

Best advice, try it both ways and decide for yourself !!


----------



## puddle jumper (Sep 3, 2013)

This has been a good read for me,, and the one thing I'm taking away,, is everyone likes there ribs differently,,,

  I have used all the methods mentioned but I still struggle with what I think are tough ,,but I think that's the "tug" that the comp guys are looking for,,,

I need to start cooking for the fall off the bone ribs and I think that's going to take me longer in my cooker,,, and I have to quit looking to much at my ribs and just let them cook..."I sweat ribs to much"

Thanks for all the info...

PJ


----------



## smokenado (Sep 3, 2013)

I did 2-2-1 and had some that were just a little tough did it again and you could pull the bones out way too tender IMO. I'm going to try 2-1.5 .5 next time as a note the temps were 250-275 both cooks. I really think it should be 2-?-?


----------



## flash (Sep 3, 2013)

smokenado said:


> I did 2-2-1 and had some that were just a little tough did it again and you could pull the bones out way too tender IMO. I'm going to try 2-1.5 .5 next time as a note the temps were 250-275 both cooks. I really think it should be 2-?-?


Try to stay in the 225 to 250º if you can.
Sand allows for Higher and more consistent temps than water, especially during colder months.


----------



## bogeybilly (Sep 4, 2013)

I just did a brisket (6 lbs) and wasn't very pleased with the results.  Sort of tough and a little dry.

I could never get the internal temp of the meat past 165 and the finished temp was supposed to be about 190.

It was in the smoker for about 8 or 9 hours at about 225 degrees.  Temp held great.

I had a pan of water under the grill/brisket and replenished the water at one point in the smoking process.

Using a Green Egg (large) and wood chips.

Not sure what else to add except it was sort of disappointing to get the results I did.

Maybe I am too picky, but I expected more from the hours-long process.

I was reluctant to keep the brisket on the grill any longer than I did for fear of really getting it dried out.

It looked good.  Just fell short of expectations.

Any ideas?  Some say the brisket is a real challenge to do right, so I'm looking for other cuts (meat, pork, etc) to try.

Cheers, Bogeybilly


----------



## turnandburn (Sep 4, 2013)

bogeybilly said:


> I just did a brisket (6 lbs) and wasn't very pleased with the results.  Sort of tough and a little dry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i take it you did a small flat?...??....tough and dry is exactly what they CAN be...depending on how trimmed it was, or your overall experience with brisket... 8-9 hrs at 225*, how sure are you about that temp? what were you using to verify that? i personally cant see a 6lb flat going that long, but they have a mind of their own..theyre done when theyre done... brisket IS a challenge, not everyone tackles a brisket and walks away successful the first few times..it takes patience, and lots of it and definitely practice. if you need something to practice on get some pork butts...alot cheaper than brisket and alot more forgiving.  good luck and dont get discouraged.


----------



## gary s (Sep 4, 2013)

Don't have a Green Egg, I use a RF.  I cook at 225, using a whole brisket. I always look for one with good marbling and a good fat cap so I can trim it down to what I like. I usually smoke mine for about 6 hours, pull it off, wrap it in butcher paper and put it back on to finish. The first 6 hours I spritz it several times, I use 1/2 apple juice and 1/2 apple cider vinegar. I really watch my temp and keep a consistent 225. I figure about and hour and a half per pound. Once it is finished internal temp 205 - 210  I put in a Plastic tub I have or a cooler wrapped in towels for an hour or two. I always figure a long cook and allow for things that can go wrong. Mine always turns out with a good bark, nice smoke ring and very moist. I have been BBQing for over 35 years so lots of practice. When I first started I had quit a few cooks that didn't turn out the way I was expecting. But that was before Smoking Meat Forum and all the wonderful information that is available now. Keep trying you will find what works for you.

Gary


----------



## bogeybilly (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Gary
Wow!  You've been on the BBQ train for more years than I've had weeks!  Crazy
Anyway, thanks so much for your good advice and ideas. I'm hooked and will keep on keep in' on
Cheers, Bogeybilly


----------



## gary s (Sep 6, 2013)

Bogeybilly   good morning,  Thanks for the complement. It is still fun for me too. Like I said I try to do better every cook.  I have always been pretty critical of my BBQ and BBQ I eat out. For a long time I have rated BBQ on a scale of 1-10  10 being the best. I always ask my wife, kids and grand kids how they rated my Q so I will know what to do different(if anything) the next time. I make my own rubs and sauces. Different rubs for ribs, pork shoulder, chicken, etc. Same with sauce.  Keep experimenting  and having fun.  Also try different types of charcoal and wood, I like pecan, hickory, oak, cherry and peach, that's what we have around here. Different woods impart different flavors, also to much smoke can cause cause a bitter or off taste.

Just keep asking questions.

Gary


----------



## papageomel (Sep 8, 2013)

gary s said:


> [h2]Well  (papageomel)  you got lots of input  Maybe most or at least some of this information will help. Remember the more you cook the better you will get.[/h2]


I am overwhelmed with all these inputs I get here. Thank you! Yes the more I cook the better I will get. The problem here in the Philippines is that the ribs BB are to thin so I need to adjust the time for it not to get dry. I will post some more photos of what I have done soon. 

Again, Thank you for all the inputs.


----------



## gary s (Sep 8, 2013)

A couple things you might try since the meat you are getting is so thin, Try adjusting the cook time and I would try a lower temp. Maybe 200 - 210  Temp does make a big difference. and before you wrap make sure you are spritzing (that will help keep them moist. When you do wrap, here is what I do I lay down a good layer of squeeze butter (Parkay or whatever) whatever seasoning you like Honey, Brown Sugar, your rib seasoning on the foil put the ribs meat side down do the same thing to the back of the ribs, wrap them back up ans put back on the smoker, also add a little apple juice in there too will help with the moisture.  Just a thought, give it a try

Good luck

Gary


----------



## jkjensen817 (Sep 8, 2013)

3-2-1 works for both however baby backs can be 2-2-1. Its smoking after all so time is about a target not precision. For best results remove the silver skin. Keep the heat at the grate level @ 218 +/- 7.  For "fall of the bone" ribs add a shot of whiskey in to the foil wrap.  Practive makes perfect


----------



## centuryonly (Sep 9, 2013)

I had never done spare ribs before so I decided to try the 3-2-1 method. When I unwrapped the ribs after just short of 2 hours I found the edges burnt badly. They were pretty thick slabs and I kept the smoker at 225-235. What wasn't burnt was definitely over cooked. Where did I go wrong?


----------



## gary s (Sep 9, 2013)

You may want to check your temp gauge sounds like it could be off. Remove your temp. gauge and place it in boiling water if it reads 212 you are good if not you can adjust for the temp difference. You could also be having some hot spots on your smoker. I have found that after 3 hours at 225 ans spritzing regularly I never have burnt edges or dry. I really think it may be a temp. problem. When I do foil I use squeeze butter, honey, seasoning and some apple juice. When I unwrap they are wet and moist.

Gary


----------



## pryan1877 (Sep 9, 2013)

You may need to wash the thermometer because it can be off if it is very greasy/dirty. I got that info from Weber.


----------



## gary s (Sep 9, 2013)

Good reminder, I forgot about that. One other thing, Kind of embarrassing. On one of my cooke I wasn't paying attention when I loaded up my smoker (as I usually do) and my probe on my thermometer was touching my brisket (may have even poking into it. I kept watching the gauge and it would not go up. It was a pretty cool windy day last fall. I added more wood to my fire opened the damper to get more air and even re positioned my smoker. Then like a light going off I thought this is not the problem, I never have this happen. I then thought it's the gauge, so when I opened my lid to remove the gauge, I saw it the meat was too close. I always leave a gap so I can get a good reading. Re positioned the meat shut the lid and the temp shot way up to about 350, so I had bring it back down to 225. That is my head in my rear story.

Gary


----------



## turnandburn (Sep 9, 2013)

Centuryonly said:


> I had never done spare ribs before so I decided to try the 3-2-1 method. When I unwrapped the ribs after just short of 2 hours I found the edges burnt badly. They were pretty thick slabs and I kept the smoker at 225-235. What wasn't burnt was definitely over cooked. Where did I go wrong?



did u add any liquid to the foil?


----------



## jkjensen817 (Sep 9, 2013)

A little operator head space error is always my biggest problem.  If you need to calibrate you temp gauge put it in boiling water and adjust so that the needle is at 212.  If digital and off significantly get a new one.


----------



## centuryonly (Sep 9, 2013)

I added apple juice, a little white vinegar and some brown sugar. I also forgot to mention it was my first time using rib racks and it was the bottom edge that got burnt but either way everything was overcooked. I'll check in to these things. Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## gary s (Sep 9, 2013)

If you are using rib racks you might try foiling the ends if your are standing them up same principal as foiling the chicken or turkey wing tips and the end of the leg. I have used Rib Racks before but have not experienced that problem.

Gary


----------



## lamrith (Sep 12, 2013)

Centuryonly said:


> I added apple juice, a little white vinegar and some brown sugar. I also forgot to mention it was my first time using rib racks and it was the bottom edge that got burnt but either way everything was overcooked. I'll check in to these things. Thanks for the suggestions


I usually flip/rotate my ribs in the racks after 1hr to even the cook on the edges and account for hotspots.  I started doing that when using grill, and carried over to smoker out of habit.

If cooking 4 racks I will swap the inside pair to the outside as well.  Takes 2min and ensures all 4 cook evenly..

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## palmerspit (Sep 12, 2013)

Tge 3 2 1 method works great on both, but the last time i smoked BB ribs i did the 3 5 1 method & thats how i will smoke them from now on.... 275 degrees on a Weber Kettle indirect heat .... The last time i did spare ribs i trimmed em St. Louis Style & did the 3 2 1 method at 275 & they did not get done, but on other smokers may not apply???


----------



## turnandburn (Sep 12, 2013)

palmerspit said:


> Tge 3 2 1 method works great on both, but the last time i smoked BB ribs i did the 3 5 1 method & thats how i will smoke them from now on.... 275 degrees on a Weber Kettle indirect heat .... The last time i did spare ribs i trimmed em St. Louis Style & did the 3 2 1 method at 275 & they did not get done, but on other smokers may not apply???



u did 9 hr baby backs? lol.


----------



## gary s (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello palmerspit, you may want to give your temp. gauge a check to make sure it is reading correctly. I have never had to cook my ribs that long, and I cook at 225

Gary


----------



## peddler (Sep 12, 2013)

Did two racks this weekend, 3_2_1 method, after 3 hours wrapped and basted with 8oz apple juice per rack.... Used the top rack of a two rack UDS. Never used a rib rack, have no reason.


----------



## gary s (Sep 13, 2013)

Question !   since you are in the Philippines are there many different types of wood that would be good for smoking and  have you used any of them?  Always curious about the flavor of different woods?

Gary


----------



## jorbroni (Sep 13, 2013)

This is exactly the same thing I do.


----------



## papageomel (Sep 15, 2013)

gary s said:


> Question !   since you are in the Philippines are there many different types of wood that would be good for smoking and  have you used any of them?  Always curious about the flavor of different woods?
> 
> Gary


Hi Gary, I haven't touch that issue yet, I want to do the basic hickory and mesquite woods for now. Once I nail this then I will try woods such as Acacia, Kakawate (Chocolate) woods. I would also like to try the husk of the coconut as coconut tree is abundant here in the Philippines. Coconut husk is used to smoke fish here. i'm guessing I need to soak the coconut husk in water before using it.


----------



## papageomel (Sep 15, 2013)

gary s said:


> A couple things you might try since the meat you are getting is so thin, Try adjusting the cook time and I would try a lower temp. Maybe 200 - 210  Temp does make a big difference. and before you wrap make sure you are spritzing (that will help keep them moist. When you do wrap, here is what I do I lay down a good layer of squeeze butter (Parkay or whatever) whatever seasoning you like Honey, Brown Sugar, your rib seasoning on the foil put the ribs meat side down do the same thing to the back of the ribs, wrap them back up ans put back on the smoker, also add a little apple juice in there too will help with the moisture.  Just a thought, give it a try
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Gary


I was wondering, after 2 or 3 hours of smoking we wrap the ribs, right. then place it back in the smoker. what I was thinking is that instead of putting the foil wrapped ribs back in the smoker I will place it in the oven for 2 hours. Then when everyone is ready to eat then slap it back on the charcoal grill. Would there be any difference in flavor?


----------



## jted (Sep 15, 2013)

> I had never done spare ribs before so I decided to try the 3-2-1 method. When I unwrapped the ribs after just short of 2 hours I found the edges burnt badly. They were pretty thick slabs and I kept the smoker at 225-235. What wasn't burnt was definitely over cooked. Where did I go wrong?


After checking my MES   temps with a dual probe I found mine to have very fluctuating temps on any of the racks during a cook. The lower rack runs much hotter than the upper racks. If you think about it it must just to get the top at a set temp. My solution is to place the meat on the racks depending on the size. Or if I am only smoking one I use the top rack since it is the most accurate. The controller's internal temp   probe must be on the top. When cooking ribs I cut the in half and put the fat end(big) on the bottom wrack and the thin piece on the top. I set the controller at 215 and use the 3-2-1 method.This works for me Your mileage may vary.


----------



## gary s (Sep 15, 2013)

Your flavor will come in that first few hours on the smoker. Same principal Oven or smoker. When you wrap you are doing a couple of things. You are sealing in all your liquids, seasonings and juices. Since they don't have anywhere to go the meat cooks and steams in the foil. Second this prevents any more smoke getting to your meat. You may have read some other threads about wrapping various meats because they were getting too much smoke. My question to you is since you have your smoker going anyway why place them in the oven?

We have a couple of chain BBQ restaurants here in Tyler, They use those big commercial smokers and do pretty much what you are talking about. And most of the time pretty good results. Usually depends on their holding time. Too long and they dry out, Try to rush them (if they are busy) and are a little tough. You should do just fine since you are eating as soon as they are ready.

One more note. When I smoke I usually fill up my smoker which insures that we usually have left overs. I always re-warm my ribs on the grill and most of the time anything else that was left over. I am not a big fan of warming any kind if meat in the microwave.

Good luck and keep us posted

Gary


----------



## ribwizzard (Sep 16, 2013)

When I do ribs, its usually by the case, and I like to use the "lights" ( I just dont like the big heavy ribs), keep my temp right at 300 and keep them wet with apple juice, usually they are ready to rock in about 4 hours.


----------



## ribwizzard (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## gary s (Sep 16, 2013)

Ribwizzard, if it wasn't such a long drive I'd come eat with you, Looks good. WE are still under a burn ban in our counties. The only thing they are allowing for outside cooking is gas grills. Maybe we will have some rain pretty soon and get back to Smoking. I did call the city and explained what I had. They said if they made an exception for me than they would have to do the same for everyone else. Disappointed but I agree. WE sure do not need the fires we had a couple of years ago.

Gary


----------



## ribwizzard (Sep 16, 2013)

Thats crazy...we were getting three rain showers a day until last week, now its only one. Havent been able to cook much due to the heat and the rain.


----------



## gary s (Sep 16, 2013)

Send some of those showers our way, they have a chance in the forecast, we'll see. Having Brisket and Rib withdrawal's

Gary


----------



## gary s (Sep 16, 2013)

Had both of my Grandsons ask "When are you going to cook some Ribs"

Gary


----------



## pcronos (Sep 16, 2013)

When should I put my rub on. I just smoke ribs for the first time and my husband had me to put the rub on the ribs. We then wrapped them in foil and let the rest in the refrgerator over night. The ribs were a little dry, so I was wondering if the rub should have not been put on and let it set over night.


----------



## ribwizzard (Sep 16, 2013)

I like letting the paprika work its way into the meat, so I say the night before, others will say right before you load them on cooker.  More than likely the dry ribs had more to do with cooking method than the rub,  try mixing it into a paste with pure maple syrup and coat them good the night before. Use a rub that does not have a lot of brown sugar.( Bar B q magic is good) and try to cook them right around 300. Keep sqirting them with apple juice to keep them wet.


----------



## peddler (Sep 16, 2013)

OK ... Here is how I was taught ( and have nothing but good compliments) to prepare the ribs.

First prepare the ribs by pulling the membrane.

Second slather mustard or olive oil (I use mustard) to use as a binder and then generously apply your dry rub.
Wrap and put in fridge for at least 12 hours.

Third. take out of fridge and let them come to room temp before putting in the smoker

Now ...

Put on smoker at 225* to 250* (You have that much variance in thermometers) for 3 hours. 
Remove and wrap the ribs in heavy foil and baste with approx 6 to8 oz of apple juice per rack and put back on for 2 hours.
Remove, unwrap, baste with a small amount of BBQ sauce for a glaze for 45 min to an hour.

Then grab a cold beer and make a pig out of yourself on these delish ribs you have just prepared.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ribwizzard (Sep 16, 2013)

What kind of sauce you basting with Peddler?

Now, with my parents being born in Germany, they have a total different way of cooking there ribs. It involves simmering in apple cider vinager with onions and garlic on very low heat for hours before grilling them.   They totally dont get the smoked style ribs.

I always wondered how the chinese resterants do there's?


----------



## ribwizzard (Sep 16, 2013)

A good friend of mine makes his special sauce out of duck sauce and lee and pearons ( not sure if thats spelled right) along with what ever else, and makes them so sticky you can throw them againt the wall and they wont slide down.  The sauce is way better on skirt steaks though.


----------



## gary s (Sep 16, 2013)

I have done it both ways, If I have time I usually clean them up, rub them down with mustard or olive oil, then rub my seasoning on both sides wrap in plastic wrap and return to fridge overnight. Most of the time I just get up early and prepare the ribs as mentioned and let set while I am getting the smoker ready, than put em on. I spritz every 30 min. or so till I get ready to wrap. I cook at 225

Gary


----------



## lamrith (Sep 16, 2013)

Ribwizzard said:


> When I do ribs, its usually by the case, and I like to use the "lights" ( I just dont like the big heavy ribs), keep my temp right at 300 and keep them wet with apple juice, usually they are ready to rock in about 4 hours.


----------



## parman (Sep 16, 2013)

I also use he 3-2-1 method but I first wrap in plastic wrap bone side down with apple juice and brown sugar. Then a 2nd wrap with aluminum foil.


----------



## parman (Sep 16, 2013)

I want your smoker!


----------



## ribwizzard (Sep 17, 2013)

I keep them open the full time, but if cooking on a gas grill or doing baby backs I will foil for an hour or so.  If they are getting to done ,too quick, I will pile them up on top of each other, then spread them out for 15 minutes before pulling them off.

When cooking for really big party's, I will cook them for just three hours, then stack in a cooler and let them finish from the heat in the cooler, usually they will stay hot in there for 12 hours. ( Thats how the Tampa BBQ joints do it, cook today, serve it tomorrow.)


----------



## gary s (Sep 17, 2013)

As you can see there are lots of ways and suggestions on cooking ribs. Try several different ways and see what you like and works best for you. I usually cook the same pretty much each time, But if I see or hear something that interest me I'll give it a try. Always room for improvement or flavor change.

Gary


----------



## ribwizzard (Sep 17, 2013)

I agree, the only time I stick to a recipe or method is when doing large cook outs,   but when just doing one slab, I usually experiment and play around depending on my mood.


----------



## gary s (Sep 17, 2013)

That's what makes it fun

Gary


----------



## peddler (Sep 17, 2013)

@Ribwizzard ... We use a watered down commercial Bar B Q sauce like KC Original.:thumb1:


----------



## ribwizzard (Sep 17, 2013)

Ever try Pat's Ho-made?  Simmered in a pan with butter and a tiny bit of apple cider vinager, ( and a dash of my rub) it really goes well with ribs. Thinned out a little more and it makes a great mop that doesnt burn.


----------



## gary s (Sep 17, 2013)

I to make my own sauce. Probably our family's favorite is a pretty close style of Tony Roma's Blue Ridge Smokey but kicked up a little. Also I do a Johnny Trigg Rib Glaze Grandkids love this one.  My favorite sauce is McClard's BBQ in Hot Springs, AR it's a little tart and vinegary. Always looking and trying new recipes.

Gary


----------

